# Help with older Pioneer radio harness pinout?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've got a Pioneer DEH-P85DHR that I'm trying to install in a friend's car but it doesn't follow the standard radio wiring colors.

Anyone have a pinout for an older Pioneer? I can't find anything on the net for this old guy!


----------



## jasonflair (Dec 17, 2010)

which ones are you confused on? here what I think???? 

yellow = 12v const
red = 12v ign
blue = remote turn on
black = ground
white grey green and violet are usually + speaker 
same colors above w/ black stripe are - speaker 
orange = illum

some of those wires are still factory labeled. turn it over and taker another pic. it should be easy to figure out. good luck.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Radio has no labeling for the wiring.

And right there you would have blown my radio.

Yellow is accessory and red is 12v constant. Like i said, this isn't a standard pinout.

There are also THREE green wires, TWO black wires (both ground?), FOUR grey wires, etc. No idea what goes to speakers!


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

first off if the constant and accessory wires are flipped hooking up power in reverse would do no damage at all you just wouldnt have any memory and would have to reprogram your settings everytime you turn it on. as for the speakers have you tried hooking a speaker up to the green and green w/black wires to see if it is a speaker output?


----------



## jasonflair (Dec 17, 2010)

aaron7 said:


> And right there you would have blown my radio.
> 
> 
> > if you think that will blow your radio, you may need more help than a harness pinout.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Indeed this is not like the newer units....
Here goes :
Orange : +12V
Red : Acc/ignition
Yellow : lighting terminal
Black : remain the same, ground
Blue : remote out
Green, green/black : front speaker
Gray, gray/black : front speaker
Green/red, black/green : rear speaker
Gray/red, black/grey : rear speaker


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

You're 100% on that one? There's a fuse on the yellow wire and it's marked "ACCESSORY". Red is marked "12V CONSTANT" or something like that.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, this is what I got from the service manual....


----------

